# SheetRock Coner Bead hopper



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

:thumbup: For this product ..... Hopper works great and the tub with the lid is the bomb ... I had mud in it for 2 weeks with out cleaning it and using it when I had to. I would slide a piece of scrap corner bead through to get rid of the nuggets first then run her through.

I also came to the conclusion that the corner bead you buy at HD sucks compared to supply house stuff.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll agree, but at the same time I have to add, that if you have the "ol' red" bead hopper, I wouldn't go out and get this one. 

Yes, HD bead does suck. I couldn't agree more


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ditto on HD bead. Bogus crap telegraphs through the mud.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

You only use it because you run short 3 pieces ....and it takes 3 times as long to finish it ...........

Its got to be the shiny metal they use ....the paper is good metal in it sucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I meant their reg. metal bead, but I'll bet their paper-faced is bogus, too. And their vinyl, it's garbage compare to trim-tex.


----------



## tanker300 (Oct 19, 2008)

On sale here www.drywallzone.com


----------



## SheetrockTools (Aug 27, 2009)

*Great feedback*

Glad to hear the corner bead hopper has worked out for you!


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

i hear the corner bead hopper does not last, what make you got and how long you had it?sheetrock the red one?


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

tvo said:


> i hear the corner bead hopper does not last, what make you got and how long you had it?sheetrock the red one?


There is only one model ..... Dont see how it can't last. Plastic, metal bar and a couple of rubber pieces. I imagine that the rubber pieces will wear out after time. 

I have to wonder where you " heard " that from.........:whistling2:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

*No coat*

Never mind.


----------

